# ShenZhen City Skyline



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

whitefordj said:


> this is the best skyline in the world.


Hongkong is just standing sideward


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Been to this great city, cool skyline!


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Shenzhen Skyline by Photasia, on Flickr


----------



## mirah_lu (May 4, 2012)

really young city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing...


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

my favourite skyline !! .. one of my 5-6 favourite 
and this section need more pictures of these city!
sory for terable english


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*



bearb said:


> by 1788111


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice new photos of Shenzhen


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Shenzhen Bay Sunrise par arjalvaran, sur Flickr


----------

